# Rocker panel/door/fender trim delet



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

Has anyone on here done a delete of the chrome trim on the side of the car? I am thinking about doing this, just fill welding the holes and smoothing them with filler, it's a lot of chrome, plus the car is for
Me and it's not #s matching. If anyone has done this/seen this and then have an opinion and/or photos please let me know.


Chris


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Got a couple here: https://www.google.com/search?q=196...icandreamcars.com%2F1967gto040606.htm;555;362

Or just type in "1967GTO pics", click on one of the pics, and it should open up.


----------

